# Hmm, Cinnamon bark or Cinnamon Leaf E.O?



## mikvahnrose (Jan 26, 2017)

How do they differ in smell? Which do you prefer?


----------



## lsg (Jan 27, 2017)

This website has info on both:

https://www.cinnamonvogue.com/which_cinnamon_oil_is_right_for_you.html


----------



## SheLion (Jan 29, 2017)

Depends on the use.

Cinnamon bark oil is a dermal toxin, irritant and sensitizer and should not be used on the skin. It's considered one of the most hazardous oils. 

Source: _The Illustrated Encyclopedia of Essential Oils,_ by Julia Lawless. I don't yet own a copy of the bible of EOs, which is _Essential Oil Safety_, by Robert Tisserand. However, Julia Lawless is a known and respected expert in the field. I trust her.

Edited to add: According to Aromaweb (link follows) the dermal max for bark oil is 0.07% compared to the dermal max for leaf oil of 0.6%. Those numbers come from the aforementioned _Essential Oil Safety_. Given that info, the information on the cinnamon vogue website is truly alarming. But then, they're in the business of selling the oil. 
http://www.aromaweb.com/essential-oils/cinnamon-oil.asp


----------

